
FEMA says it may bill fire victims if it can’t get $4B from PG&E - SQL2219
https://www.sfchronicle.com/california-wildfires/article/FEMA-says-it-may-bill-fire-victims-if-it-can-t-14968147.php
======
i_am_proteus
> FEMA told The Chronicle that it is compelled to seek compensation from PG&E.
> Otherwise, individual victims would be on the hook if they get settlement
> money that duplicates funds already paid by the federal government,
> according to Bob Fenton, the agency’s regional administrator.

Seems reasonable.

~~~
java-man
We really could have used those 4 trillion dollars we spent on the last two
wars...

~~~
Bjartr
A) How'd we jump from billions to trillions?

B) Is that an argument against not double paying these people?

C) Are you being sarcastic or do you really believe we should be increasing
military spending? Poe's Law is rearing its ugly head.

D) If you're not being sarcastic, why do you think we should increase military
spending?

~~~
anm89
It's a totally valid point. Our current finances are the result of past
financial decisions.

Despitr the magic money machine narratives that are so popular today we cannot
just make unlimited more money when we need it without sever condequences. So
spending vast sums in the past affects our ability to help us citizens in need
today.

------
olliej
Interesting, so it sounds like FEMA believes bankruptcy doesn’t prevent debt
from being recovered, it just means you target the other creditors?

I didn’t realize that was an option?

------
altoidaltoid
Privatize profits, socialize costs

~~~
zbyte64
You are being downvoted and yet the new PG&E CEO is to get twice the pay:
[https://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2019/04/16/new...](https://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2019/04/16/new-
pge-ceo-salary-double-geisha-williams.html)

